# one more



## gimpy (Jan 9, 2019)

Trying to attach photo's for contest:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 9, 2019)

Terry when you copied my thumbnails you copied just the thumbnail. I click on thumbnail and then copy photo and link it. It takes it out of thumbnail size. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## gimpy (Jan 9, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Terry when you copied my thumbnails you copied just the thumbnail. I click on thumbnail and then copy photo and link it. It takes it out of thumbnail size. Not sure if that helps.



Thanks John,  I’ll gi it another try Friday


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 9, 2019)

gimpy said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Terry when you copied my thumbnails you copied just the thumbnail. I click on thumbnail and then copy photo and link it. It takes it out of thumbnail size. Not sure if that helps.
> ...




I tried it using Jeff's video and that works well too and takes out the thumbnail all together.


----------

